# Rugol Tool Company



## Wilmingtonian (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of the Rugol Tool Company? If so, I would be interested in some information on the quality of the tools. I won a lot of 5 chisels on ebay described as Rugol chisels from Germany. However, after a google search, the name is also linked to Italy and the US. I don't know if these where made in the US and shipped to Italy and Germany, or visa versa.










Anyway, I only paid $15 plus shipping, but hoping that this is a good find. I am a little concerned now that I can only find mention of the company as an ad in the 1954 Popular Mechanics Magazine.

Thanks for any information you may have, or just looking.

David

(p.s. - this is my first post on LJ)


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi David, looking forward to more posting from you. I have never heard of those chisels but they look very usable. Hard to know much about them without laying hands on em and putting an edge to them. Easy to see which one was someones favorite by the mushrooming on the butt. Hey for 15$ you wont get hurt. JB


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard David !
Do you actualy have the chisels yet ? Usualy there's something stamped or etched on the blades 
They look fairly old and that could mean good steel. I couldn't find much either..


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

David, There may be something starting with this link (http://www.alte-beitel.de/). It's geared toward chisels and German, or at least European. I found another German maker through it. Since it's in German you may have to use the Goodle translator or something like it. Follow the embedded links to other references. That's how I found my info. A rather tedious process but it may have something.


----------



## Wilmingtonian (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! I received them in the mail today. They seem to be nicely made, very light compared to my modern plastic stanleys and champions.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just aquired what appears to be a #3 plane with a Rugol decal on the lever cap as part of a box of old tools. The inside of the body is painted blue and "Made In USA" is cast into the body right behind the knob. I have not been able to find any other markings. The throat is huge for a small smoother-exactly 3/16". I am guessing this was made to sell at a very low price.

I may try to convert it to scrub plane.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just realized that I am too old to use  ruler. The mouth is 3/8".


----------

